# Lace up shoe for mtb riding?



## 1lawnman (Oct 3, 2013)

Looking at a new pair of shoe for mtb. Xc trail riding no racing. Just getting back into riding after a few years and sold my old stuff. Anyway local shop has decent selection and I tried on a pair of shimano lace ups and they felt good with a stiff sole. Thought might be better in long run over just Velcro and I can dial in a better fit. Any advice on this? Looking to buy in couple days. Pros and cons? Thanks!


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

Laces, likely of it getting caught in the cranks if it comes undone

Personally, I would recommend the Velcro + Buckle strap
I have these Velcro + buckle strap Carbon shoes, works great.

Lots of DH folks like it but they tie it where the lace is in the shoe. 
Also, they use platform pedals


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have some lace up sette shoes that I normally ride in. I just tuck the laces into the shoe, and there is a single velcro strap that sorta holds them there. If I didn't have the velcro strap, I'd still probably use them, just be extra careful with tying them to the outside and tucking them in. I also have some velcro specialized shoes. I personally find the laced ones a litle better because they even out the pressure points a bit more. With the velcro, it takes a litle while to get each velcro straps to just the right tension so they're tight, but not painful.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I prefer velcro. But I rode MTB in lace-ups for a long time and commuted in whatever. I just tucked the loose part of the laces under one of the tight ones.

Actually, I like being able to have different amounts of tension in different straps. There's a sensitive spot on the top of my foot, so I always do my middle strap very loosely.


----------



## Bikinguy (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi,

Get the lace up then remove the lace and replace with the Keen sandal style stretch
Lace. Amazon sells them for about 8 or 9 bucks a pair. Great can't come undone and cant get in chainring. I bike in them ...great.

Good luck

if u are going clip less forget keen style laces


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm currently trying to wear out a pair of Specialized Tahoe Sports. They lace up and have a velcro strap / buckle just over the laces to tuck them in when strapping down. Works perfect and I like the lace ups over buckles... I "personally" seem to have better circulation in the feet. Also, my toes absolutely love the Metatarsal button in their Body Geometry insoles.

Specialized Bicycle Components

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

*try this*

dude, bang for the buck a pair of these are great. 
http://http://www.jensonusa.com/Mens-Footwear/Shimano-M077-MTB-Shoes


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Pearl Izumi X Alp... A few different versions, laces, Velcro, ratchet straps... I like them for areas with lotsa hikeabike and if I'm riding with the kids.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

The Teva Pivot! I just saw an ad for them on the sidebar of this site. No, I haven't tried them yet but they are getting good reviews.


----------



## SATalon (Aug 24, 2013)

You have to think about the pedals you'll be using in your decision as well...clipless or flats, etc. 

Some shoes do better with flats then others, and for clipless you obviously need shoes that have cleats. I was wearing shimano MO77's but then went back to flats and now wear running shoes without any deep treading to give me better grip on the pedal screws. 

I tuck the laces in, and no problem.


----------



## jrsbike (Jul 24, 2004)

I trail run in Salomon Speedcross shoes. They have a unique lacing system that is far superior to conventional laces. These laces can be purchase separately as replacement items and retrofitted to standard shoes. Once you use these you will never go back to ordinary laces. Check them out. That being said I took an old pair of velcro/strap Shimano clipless shoes, ground down the lugs and glued on some five ten soles. They have stayed on for two years and hundreds of miles. I love the secure feeling of buckling in and cant understand why no one makes a buckled platform shoe. Laces are ancient history.


----------

